# Bye till who knows when!



## merlin (Mar 22, 2007)

Some of you may have noticed in my posts a coment about 'my books are all packed away ready to move house'? Well, the move is next week, and unfortunately, such a move comes at a price i.e. it's expensive and somethings got to give! 
Yes you've guessed it - the internet is going, and with it my access to this site! Unless I can find another way.
I'll miss it - some of you have similar ideas to mine, as to how things might have been different. Though many seem obsessed, with what was the 'Best' when such judgements can vary if it is in '40 or '44!
Nevertheless, it has been all to easy, to spend time seeing what new posts have come up.

Regards Merlin


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Mar 22, 2007)

Bye Merlin. I bet you will get back here someday.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 22, 2007)

Good luck Merlin, hope the new digs are good. Hope to see you back some day.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2007)

No Internet! Ahhhhhhh! Well good luck on your move, hopefully this is temporary...


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

Clear skies happy landings Merlin.

Hope you get back online soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2007)

Good luck and see you when you get back.


----------



## merlin (Mar 25, 2007)

Really appreciate the comments - thanks. 
But 'digs'!? I don't do 'digs' - am moving from 111 year 3 bd terrace house, to a 1939 3 bd semi-detached house. But with the peanuts I get paid - something has got to give! Though I'll miss you all and the site.


----------



## trackend (Mar 25, 2007)

So long Merlin.
Never know you may come across an Internet cafe and be able drop us a line. 
chocks away WW2aircraft


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't know you Merlin but good luck in your future home. pity you are losing internet but you will survive without it mate. best of luck though


----------



## Civettone (Mar 27, 2007)

Take care, man!! 

Kris


----------

